# Ameerega Trivittata 'Red'



## traveler13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is a crappy night picture of my second clutch from my WC group. Sorry the picture is upside down.


----------



## traveler13 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Very cool, has anybody else bred these?


----------



## traveler13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

traveler13 said:


> Here it is.


..........with envy... which makes me  ...sadness and ...with anger that I still don't have any red trivs.

But it's... ...I'm... ... for you.


And then this...


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Tricolor said:


> Very cool, has anybody else bred these?


Plenty of people have bred Red Trivs.


----------



## traveler13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gamble said:


> Plenty of people have bred Red Trivs.


So when are you selling me your oranges and your orangeheads?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

That's good, I know some wild caught were around recently but I do not see them very often.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

traveler13 said:


> So when are you selling me your oranges and your orangeheads?


Yea right. Howabout never.


----------



## traveler13 (Sep 22, 2009)

What's up with that?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, why would you expect him to sell you his frogs?


----------



## traveler13 (Sep 22, 2009)

It was a joke with a friend.


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't worry next girlfriend comes along there will be another fire/girl sale


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

traveler13 said:


> What's up with that?


Lol. I'm cracking up.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

frogcrazy said:


> Don't worry next girlfriend comes along there will be another fire/girl sale


 Ouch! LOL!


----------

